# Site of military bicycles



## Rivnut (Dec 14, 2019)

I don't think that I've seen this here but if it's been previously posted, but it's interesting none the less.









						Great Moments In Bicycle-Powered Warfare
					

War is an ugly business, in which whoever moves fastest and strikes first often triumphs. So long before there were tanks and planes, people used bicycles to rush into combat. For decades, people experimented with machine guns on bikes, military quadricycles, and bicycle infantry. Here are the...




					io9.gizmodo.com


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 14, 2019)




----------

